# Software > Linux >  ελληνικες σελιδες λινουξ (greek info pages)

## toerpa

http://www.linux.gr/ 
http://www.hack.gr/linux/ 
http://linux.forthnet.gr/ 
http://linux.forthnet.gr/~stsimb/linux/ 
http://zeus.first.gr/ 
http://ftp.softnet.tuc.gr/ftp/linux 
http://petros.freepage.gr/linux.html 
http://www.hellug.gr/ 
http://filosofia.gr/linux.html 
http://tech.pathfinder.gr/linux 
http://baza.source.gr/ 
http://magaz.hellug.gr/ 
http://www.dilima.gr/ 
http://www.pom.gr/ilisepe1/l.html 
http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/linux/ 
http://www.otenet.gr/hd/HTML/con_linux_menu.htm 
http://cert.grnet.gr/advisories.php?vendor=LN 
http://www.techteam.gr/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=1165 
http://links.hellug.gr/ 
http://egnatia.ee.auth.gr/~abas/fidelio/ 
http://students.ceid.upatras.gr/~glavas/linux/ 
http://www.in.irc.gr/?mode=java&chan=linux 
http://guide.pathfinder.gr/guide?category=50&parent=10 
http://www.helpme-net.gr/Linux-Newbies.htm 
http://www.otenet.gr/hd/HTML/mail/linux ... uxmail.htm 
http://www.webster.gr/linux.htm 
members.hellug.gr 
lists.hellug.gr 
http://lists.hellug.gr/mailman/listinfo 
http://lists.hellug.gr/search/linux-greek-users/ 
http://server.hellug.gr/LUGistics/el/pub/PRJ_main.php3 
http://students.ceid.upatras.gr/~tsirakis/linux.html 
http://users.spark.net.gr/~gandalf/Linux.html 
http://cert.grnet.gr/links.php?categ=guides 
http://www.pctech.gr/forumdisplay.php?fid=34 
http://www.telecom.tuc.gr/~perak/linux/ 
http://rainbow.cs.unipi.gr/~harkal 
http://rainbow.cs.unipi.gr/~p99039/ 
http://rainbow.cs.unipi.gr/linux-8086-list/ 
http://linux.microstore.gr/ 
http://dir.forthnet.gr/1209-0-gr.html 
http://lemnos.geo.auth.gr/~astamp/linux.html 
http://www.magnet.gr/~kgeorga/linux.html 
http://www.telecom.ntua.gr/~manousos/linux-emb.html 
http://www.telecom.ntua.gr/~manousos/ 
http://experts.pathfinder.gr/index.php?view=3&topic=418 
http://fantasy.cslab.ntua.gr/awmn/Linux 
http://tech.pathfinder.gr/linux 
http://www.cs-net.gr/linux/ 
http://www.chip.gr/_MAGAZINE/COVERSTORY ... ategory=18 
http://http://www.aneta.gr/allug/ 
http://www.filecity.gr/games.linux.asp 
http://www.ntua.gr/gr_ked/dialup3.htm 
http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/goyiosn/linux/ 
http://hal.csd.auth.gr/thelug/ 
http://www.dmst.aueb.gr/dds/pubs/Brevie ... eview.html 
http://www.ellak.gr 
http://ftp.physics.auth.gr/pub/ 
http://zeus.it.uom.gr/linux/ 
http://apache.ntua.gr/ 
http://users.auth.gr/manolios/dxr3-linux.htm 
http://macedonia.uom.gr/~athang/ 
http://www.dotteam.gr/modules.php?name= ... w_topic=55 
http://www.tee.gr/online/news/2000/2088/ 
http://www.tee.gr/online/news/2001/2143/ 
http://www.lib.ece.ntua.gr/logismiko.php?showlist=linux 
http://www.mm.di.uoa.gr/~rouvas/ 
http://www.ics.forth.gr/carv/r-d-activi ... ode21.html 
http://www.city.academic.gr/cosc/ 
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread. ... eadid=1488 
http://sal.duth.gr/index.shtml 
http://www.softlab.ntua.gr/~efraim/linux.html 
http://www.coderz.gr/links.php?cat=linux&x=Linux 
http://www.tux.gr/ 
http://www.internet.gr/support/dialup/c ... tlinux.htm 
http://hermes.teiath.gr/mbone/Tools/linux/ 
http://dir.lookfor.gr/Computers_and_Int ... ems/Linux/ 
http://hermes.teiath.gr/mbone/VCR_on_Demand/linux/ 
http://www.ntua.gr/gr_ked/dialup_kppp.htm 
http://www.fleamarket.gr/category.cfm?categoryID=188 
http://www.robby.gr/cat.rsp?parent=2173&lang=english 
http://freethemes.forthnet.gr/computers ... cense.html 
http://debian.spark.net.gr/ 
http://users.spark.net.gr/~yiapap/linux.htm 
http://www.pcmaster.gr/columns/default. ... icleID=297 
http://users.hol.gr/~liaos/linux.html 
en.tldp.org 
http://apache.otenet.gr 
http://sunsite.csi.forth.gr/linux/ 
http://www.nexnet.gr/support/Linux.pdf 
http://ftp.uth.gr/mcafee/linux/ 
http://elgamal.corelab.ece.ntua.gr/~akav 
http://users.hol.gr/~bourekas/linux.htm 
http://www.cslab.ece.ntua.gr/courses/compsyslab/files/ 
http://spooky.ee.duth.gr/ 
http://www.csd.uch.gr/~hy345/notes/html/10.htm 
http://teivos.samos.aegean.gr/linux/ 
http://www.dsector.gr/linux.php 
http://www.mrs-e.gr/FASY_GreekFMUsw_eng.doc 
http://www.localhost.gr/start.php 
http://ray.cslab.ece.ntua.gr/~gtsouk/linux.html 
http://www.forthnet.gr/support/gr/linux/ 
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/printthread ... eadid=4624 
http://www.debian.gr/ 
http://www.2search.gr/forum/forum_posts ... 7&get=last 
http://www.mpassociates.gr/software/dis ... 1_ann.html 
http://www.edu.physics.uch.gr/Docs/manu ... linux.html 
http://www.agriroot.aua.gr/~ktop/ 
http://ray.cslab.ece.ntua.gr/dd/ 
http://www.cslab.ece.ntua.gr/courses/ 
http://www.pe.sch.gr/ergasies/online/linux.htm 
http://www.noc.teikav.edu.gr/links/linux.html 
ads.hellug.gr 
http://www.itc.auth.gr/afs/afs_ins_afs_client.htm 
http://www.noc.uoa.gr/~avel/page.php?page=index 
http://www.coder.gr/index.php?topic=linux 
http://www.dotteam.gr/modules.php?name=Topics 
http://netmod.intracom.gr/installation/ ... guides.htm 
http://www.interzone.gr/oo-extras.html 
http://www.hwmn.gr/ 
http://www.gunet.gr/ 
http://digitalrights.uoa.gr/node.php?n=home 
http://www.forthnet.gr/programs/ 
http://lists.ntua.gr/archives/ 
http://www.bsd.gr/ 
http://www.openbsd.org 
http://www.orion.gr/ 
http://www.open-source.gr/ 
http://www.thelo.gr/forums.asp 
http://forums.delphiforums.com/linux4all/ 
http://www.ucnet.uoc.gr/ 
portal.ucnet.uoc.gr/ 
http://aetos.it.teithe.gr/~serzan/ 
http://epatents.hellug.gr/ 
http://www.freestuff.gr/ 
http://www.w3c.gr/ 
http://www.christianity.gr/geo/biblos/greek_bible.php 
ispell.source.gr 
http://www.softlab.ntua.gr/facilities/documentation/ 
http://howto.hellug.gr/howto/pub/html/index.html 
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/georgios_ii/ 
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/ale3andro/ 
ftp.linux.gr 
http://www.hack.gr/users/drcypher/projects_linux.html 
http://www.cylug.org/ 
http://hal.csd.auth.gr/ 
http://rainbow.cs.unipi.gr/~p97021/think/linux.html 
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/mkab/ 
http://www.hack.gr/users/panxer/wireless/ 
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/lgu_faq/ 
http://howto.hellug.gr/mgvd.html 
http://www.hack.gr/users/inliner/linux.html 
http://tech.pathfinder.gr/linux/ 
http://www.geocities.com/niktarin/ 
http://www.hack.gr/users/rebelos/html/linux.html 
http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/H ... ml_single/ 
http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/H ... ml_single/ 
http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/categories.html 
http://aetos.it.teithe.gr/~v13/ 
ftp.ntua.gr 
ftp.hol.gr 
ftp.forthnet.gr 
ftp.otenet.gr 
ftp.duth.gr 
ftp.csd.uoc.gr 
ftp.auth.gr 
http://directory.google.com/Top/Compute ... ems/Linux/ 
http://www.linuxweeklynews.com 
http://www.ntua.gr/opensource/ 
http://www.theregister.co.uk 
http://www.freshmeat.net 
http://www.slashdot.org 
http://www.linuxtoday.com 
http://www.infosoc.gr 
http://www.fsf.org 
http://www.e-gov.gr/ 
nasm.sf.net 


linux+windows : 

http://www.winehq.com/ 
http://www.winehq.com/site/supported_applications 
http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/ 
http://www.samba.org 
http://gr.samba.org/samba/samba.html 
http://www.go-mono.org 
http://www.cygwin.com 


ellinikes se .com 

http://www.debian.org/index.el.html 
http://dmoz.org/World/Greek/%D5%F0%EF%E ... %F2/Linux/ 
http://computers.pathfinder.gr/linux 
http://www.geocities.com/niktarin/linux.html 
http://lpi.sourceforge.net/ 
http://www.aek21.com/postp315.html 
http://awmn.cslab.ntua.gr/moin/Linux 
http://www.byzanmusic.com/tsakf/speech.html 
http://www.www0.org/linux/ 
http://www.btinternet.com/~plainstyle/linmodems/ 
http://wuarchive.wustl.edu/pub/linux/di ... nstall.htm 
http://actel.8m.com/ 
http://users.forthnet.gr/her/charosn/ 
http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/ ... nksgr.html 
http://www.texnokosmos.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=165 
http://www.men.gr/70/linux/ 
http://www.debui.vlsm.org/misc/related_links.el.html 
http://students.ceid.upatras.gr/~maurak ... x_main.htm 
http://knoppel.sourceforge.net/user.php 
http://vergina.eng.auth.gr/argo/linuxman.sql 
http://users.ntua.gr/ge99149/programming/linux/ 
http://www.aek21.com/article503.html 
http://users.mag.sch.gr/ggiannis/linux.html 
http://ftp.u-strasbg.fr/linux/distribut ... nstall/el/ 
http://athena.grnet2.gr/opendir/index.php 
https://mailman2.grnet.gr/pipermail/open-source/ 
http://www.testit.gr/articles/research/linux.htm 
http://www.mm.aueb.gr/~wlan/wlan_p1.html 
http://www.himaira.net/linux/ 
http://www.mxd.gr/article.php?sid=491 * 
http://www.mxd.gr/article.php?sid=342 
http://active.naftemporiki.gr/news/extn ... ateg=Linux 
http://tech.remalia.com/forum/index.php * 
http://www.thelab.gr/archive/topic/386-1.html 
http://guide.e-go.gr/guide?category=50&parent=10 
http://support.inf.uth.gr/faqs/linuxbasic.html 
http://ts.sch.gr/directory.asp 
http://zeus.it.uom.gr/uomlinux/ 
http://athos.chem.demokritos.gr/~nmarga ... Linux.html 
http://www.javahellug.org/phpnuke/PHP-N ... ew_topic=5 
http://aetos.it.teithe.gr/~epub/ekdosei ... esfaq.html 
http://www.irc.gr/download/ 
http://www.linuxhelp.in.irc.gr 
http://www.cpumag.gr/news.asp?NewID=advice17 
http://dalab.ee.duth.gr/how-to.html 
http://www.softlab.ntua.gr/~amanous/ 
http://www.kaltsides.gr/linux.html 
http://dide.flo.sch.gr/Plinet/Tutorials ... Linux.html 
http://www.thelab.gr/showthread.php?s=&threadid=386 
http://www.tsirogiannis.com/modules.php ... ew_topic=5 
http://www.findit.gr/search/catid61.html 
http://www.powershop.gr/suggest/sug02.htm 
http://www.de.sch.gr/~alouvris/article11.htm 
http://w4u.eexi.gr/~grigor42/previous/30_3_97.html 
http://www.usinglinux.org/doc/translations/el/ 
http://2tee-drapets.att.sch.gr/afisa.htm 
http://w4u.eexi.gr/~grigor42/previous/3_5_98.html 
http://www.netsperado.gr/archive/index_14_8_2002.htm 
http://www.cc.ece.ntua.gr/~asklavos/links.html 
http://www.ftou.gr/support/agenda.asp#topic3 
http://www.bsa.gr/com/index2/greek-fonts/text/linux.htm 
http://www.wthess.net/geeklog/html/ 
http://www.lib.ece.ntua.gr/faq.htm 
http://www2.cs.ucy.ac.cy/Computing/Gree ... _docs.html 
http://www.teleinfom.teiep.gr/diktyaypsiltatx.php 
http://www.medium.gr/articles/103623970459736.shtml 
http://www.multiforums.gr/fun/viewthread.php?tid=575 
http://netmod.intracom.gr/installation/ ... guides.htm 
http://www.way.gr/phpnuke/topics.php 
http://www.gnu.org/home.el.html 
http://www.sch.gr/forums/viewforum.php?forum=46&161 
http://www.videonews.gr/news/video_edit ... _linux.htm 
http://eclass.gunet.gr/source/INSTALL.txt 
http://www.gunet.gr/index.pl?iid=3260 
http://www.gosub.gr/articles/article50.asp 
http://www.satleo.gr/nokia-DVB2000.html 
http://www.virtual.gr/support/telnet.htm 
http://www.go-online.gr 
dimitris.glezos.com 
http://www.geocities.com/zimouth/

----------


## Cha0s

Και στο freestuff.gr σήμερα έγινε ακριβώς το ίδιο post.

Εσύ δεν είσουν;

Spam με τις Ελληνικές σελίδες που αφορούν το linux κάνεις;
χεχεχεχε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

χρησιμο spam  ::

----------


## Ataraxos

Πάρα πολλές οι σελίδες για να είναι όλες καλές… 
Άσε που μερικά είναι απλά ftp.
Κάνε έναν έλεγχο και δώσε μια λίστα με τις 10 καλύτερες

----------

